# kohler toilet



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyways customer has kholer toilet. Replaced flapper, and water still slowly flows into bowl. checked flush valve did not see any cracks or water draining into it. Did dye test. Waited forever did not see any dyed water come out of the tank. lid appears to be sweating. Any ideas?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

plumjoe said:


> Anyways customer has kholer toilet. Replaced flapper, and water still slowly flows into bowl. checked flush valve did not see any cracks or water draining into it. Did dye test. Waited forever did not see any dyed water come out of the tank. lid appears to be sweating. Any ideas?



I had one like that one time, not a Kohler, but still saw a trace of water leaking from rim of bowl. Turned out to be residual water draining from flush. Really thought it was still leaking though. Watched it for like 20 minutes and tank was not draining down at all. Blew my mind. Still was not convinced, told customer to call me if she heard it filling up again later on that afternoon. Turns out it was fine.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I fixed one like that two weeks ago. It wasn't level front to back.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use toilet tissue and a small flashlight to check under the rim. I dry the water from under the rim and wait and watch to see if any more water drips down from the jets under the rim.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Loose flush valve nut. I have seen this more than once, Leaks around the whole valve, not the flapper.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> Loose flush valve nut. I have seen this more than once, Leaks around the whole valve, not the flapper.


If it was leaking around the flush valve there should be dye in the bowl, IMO. Is it a one piece, it has to be the flush valve or if it is one piece it could be cracked. Did you clean the rim of the flush valve where the flapper seats, I've seen them leak there from residue of the old flapper.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> If it was leaking around the flush valve there should be dye in the bowl, IMO. Is it a one piece, it has to be the flush valve or if it is one piece it could be cracked. Did you clean the rim of the flush valve where the flapper seats, I've seen them leak there from residue of the old flapper.


Oh! I didn't catch the dye test part...:whistling2: How old is the toilet? Could just be build up in the rim jets, causing it to hold water in the rim. If its not showing dye, Its not leaking.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

and if it has a fluidmaster 400A fill valve was the air gap installed? If not it will syphon out the tank if the fill tube is just jammed down the overflow. But this to would be dyed water:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Either water is landing on the floor or you screwed the pooch on your dye test...

There is no way for water to enter the bowl without picking up dye...

Check the flush valve gasket, on Kohlers they usually get all puckered up from Chlorine and will hold the flapper up making it so it doesn't seal...

Most of the time you can trim the pucker off with a razor knife and get it working again...


----------

